# Can I bring my HUGE chainsaw on the grand?



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

*******. Is icantride55 coming?


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

considering the grand is so popular and its a national park, im sure Leave No Trace principles DO NOT apply. Sure, bring it, fire it up and rip down every Mother F'N tree down there!!!!! YEEEEE HAWWWWW
That thing has a Hemi!!!!!!!


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

JCKeck1 said:


> *Can I bring my HUGE chainsaw on the grand?*


Why not? Maybe you could lash it to your ATV that doubles as a 100KW generator, that way your disco balls will spin at the right speed during your dance contests....... just because you CAN have fires doesn't mean you're supposed to deforest the canyon. Do HUGE chainsaws serve the same purpose as HUGE pickup trucks????


----------



## knappco (Aug 4, 2006)

*Unless*

If you bring a 4 stroke you could do it. None the less your a doichmark


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Joe, do you have any extra spots? I'll bring my horseshoes.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

can I have the website ya got those dang shoes from... Man those are awesome!! Are those the limited edition from Home Depot?


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

I am Acually for real launching on jan 17th. maybe we can run our saws at the same time. joe what day do you launch?? Adam KAT, AVA


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Adam, here's the link.
WELCOME TO
I'll bring em on our trip too.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

haha, great responses. So what I'm hearing is that four strokes are allowed.... The point is not to cut down trees, but make drift wood manageable for a fire pan. I'd like some opinions from people who've actually been there or know something about the Grand scene.
Joe

Matty, you're definitely invited if you want on. Putin is Dec 27.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

There is tons of wood that is the right size. A bow saw is maybe all you need.


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

A small folding hand saw is all I brought last January. I landed another launch this January 12 and I am going to bring one big dry bag of split Juniper from home to help with those camps when it is pouring down rain and the camp is scarce of good wood. I own a dozen chainsaws but even if it were legal to bring one down in the winter, it wouldn't be necessary. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## rm&p (Mar 24, 2007)

Four strokes are permitted during motor season and if you're part of the Grand Canyon Research & Monitoring (?) Club. Otherwise I'd have to say you're out of luck. I know that in Canyonlands NP, where motors are allowed year round, only members of The NPS Club are allowed to tote chainsaws.


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

*Dura Flame*

Bring a Dura Flame log for every night. Definitely worth it as they burn for 3+ hours and don't make bad fumes, especially in an open fire pan. Essentially they are made of sawdust pressed together with wax (I think). A whole trip's worth will fit into a big dry bag. 

As of September, there was a ton of driftwood at the South Canyon camp. I think it is South, the one right above Vasey's.


----------



## goose\ (Jul 18, 2008)

EZ said:


> Bring a Dura Flame log for every night. Definitely worth it as they burn for 3+ hours and don't make bad fumes, especially in an open fire pan. Essentially they are made of sawdust pressed together with wax (I think). A whole trip's worth will fit into a big dry bag.





EZ said:


> As of September, there was a ton of driftwood at the South Canyon camp. I think it is South, the one right above Vasey's.





Strangely enough i have to agree.... Whenever i go camping in the desert and want a fire i always bring the Dura-logs. They are good for heat but I’m still not sure about cooking over them. But they sure beat the hours of collecting tamarisks for 10 minutes of fire...


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

Good call on the Dura-logs. I have used these to get a fire cranked up when it is raining and I agree on the hesitation of cooking over it. I'm just not sure what is in those things!


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

Definitely no cooking over Dura Flames.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I believe that since winter is a non-motor season you can't even bring a 4 stroke motor with you unless it stays stowed until below separation canyon river mile ~ 240. I think this applies to all motors, but I am not sure - generators are allowed for inflating boats, but not for anything else. You should post the is question over at the GCPBA yahoo group list. RRFW opposes all motors in the canyon, but their Yahoo group and website are also a good source of information.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Doubledown said:


> A small folding hand saw is all I brought last January. I landed another launch this January 12 and I am going to bring one big dry bag of split Juniper from home to help with those camps when it is pouring down rain and the camp is scarce of good wood. I own a dozen chainsaws but even if it were legal to bring one down in the winter, it wouldn't be necessary. Enjoy your trip!


you have any good advice for anything special to bring that time of yr. this will be my first winter trip in the grand this yr. launch jan 17th, solar power for a camera or ipod? big ass army tent? ok I got the bow saw thats great to know about and to bring a little wood huh... will you leave some wood behind for my trip........ I have a great lead on a 12'x14' tent for rental w/ stove I thaught this would be good for crappy weather when cooking and a place for everyone to hang out in if its absolutly horrible, my only deciding factor is enough space in the rafts.. and room for it at camps. also there is one person still without a dry suit do you know of any rental places in Flagg. thanks


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Drysuit rental... seems a little pricey, but might be worth it.
Dry suit rentals, rent drysuits for sea kayaking, ant-arctic expeditions, rafting, sailing, rental Kokatat Gore-Tex drysuits


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Foo,
Big, thick insulated coveralls are the ticket for around camp. Tall rubber boots are also a must to keep your feet dry loading and unloading boats. We just used a huge tarp for our community hang out but a big fat tent would really rock. I use one of those tri-fold solar chargers for my I-pod and was able to listen to many hours of music each day even with the minimal sun exposure for the panels. Last January I slept under the stars for 23 of the 28 days on the river. Flag was getting slammed with storms but the Canyon only had minimal wet weather! However, when it did rain on us it hammered and of course was very windy. (We saw snow flakes make it to The River at Havasu).

PS. I will do my best to stock all of the camps I stay in with dry wood for you so that you don't have to worry. I am going with only my girlfriend and we will be on our gray NRS 15 - 28 days to SC launching Jan. 12.


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

I forgot about the drysuit question...I don't know of any rentals in Flagstaff but you might want to check with Brady at Moenkopi Riverworks 928 856-0012 and see if he is renting them now. You will be very happy to have one on. For me, on a January trip, it is as important as bringing the groover or the first aid kit.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Matty said:


> Drysuit rental... seems a little pricey, but might be worth it.
> Dry suit rentals, rent drysuits for sea kayaking, ant-arctic expeditions, rafting, sailing, rental Kokatat Gore-Tex drysuits


 
thanks matt, that is really pricey!! a 12'x16' giant tent rental is cheaper than that.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Doubledown said:


> I forgot about the drysuit question...I don't know of any rentals in Flagstaff but you might want to check with Brady at Moenkopi Riverworks 928 856-0012 and see if he is renting them now. You will be very happy to have one on. For me, on a January trip, it is as important as bringing the groover or the first aid kit.


dude thanks alot! I've already got the insulated overalls, and big rubber boots. am currently reviewing the solio charger cuz I can getta pro deal on it. 
we are currently 9 people I'll be the guy in a 18ft marv along with a few river maggots 2 red nrs, and 1 grey avon possibly another boat. the tent would rock but could be high maint. I have always like a little tarpolgy. thanks again........Adam


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

*Solio Solar Charger*

Yes, that is the one I have. You can plug it into your wall outlet before you leave so that it is fully topped off when you start your trip. I have a 30GB Ipod and with the charger topped off, it will charge my Ipod 2 times. It usually took 2 days of solar charging to top off the Solio again because of the lack of sun. I charged while rowing the flats and of course at camp. You really have to keep moving the Solio around so that it is getting direct sun if you like to listen to music as much as we do. The other option is to bring a deep cycle battery (marine type) in a rocket box. That would be heavy but you could slip it on the boat carrying the poo, propane and charcoal. That boat person is usually the person on the trip that doesn't complain anyhow! The deep cycle battery will last the entire month on one charge and everybody on the trip can suck off of it.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Has anybody ever used one of these? Seems like it would be cool because you can listen to it without headphone plus charge a i pod. The only question I have is how much you have to crank...
Active Trax


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

freexbiker said:


> Has anybody ever used one of these? Seems like it would be cool because you can listen to it without headphone plus charge a i pod. The only question I have is how much you have to crank...
> Active Trax


I read reviews on one similar to that one and I think it said 30 seconds of crankin ull give ya 5 minutes of listening or something like that. amazon.com I think is a good place to look for reviews or maybe just google the name of it with "REVIEW" after it. sounds like a sweet device. I was thinking about a noaa weather hand crank and solar one. then use a radio tuner with my ipod to listen with out headphones, but its a bunch more stuff to have. gotta save room for pbr, dales, and baileys, horseshoes, botche ball.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

hey DD, you ever seen or thaught about bringing those solar yard lights that you can jab into the ground? We were talking about it since day light will be slim and we are horseshoe addicts. they are like 8.oo each or something at wallyworld. 
I can see it now. camp set up above lava to make people nervous, and playin shoes to solar powered lighting on the beach!!!! ahhhhhhh I cant wait.

the battery in an ammo can crossed my mind, I just never took the time to think about the dimmensions. thanks


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Review of the Active Trax:

Seattle Sports Active Trax Review | National Outdoors

RE: the solar powered lights - the ones i have seen barely put out any light. We are bring tiki torches instead along with the lanterns.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

raftus said:


> Review of the Active Trax:
> 
> Seattle Sports Active Trax Review | National Outdoors
> 
> RE: the solar powered lights - the ones i have seen barely put out any light. We are bring tiki torches instead along with the lanterns.


they put out little light there isnt gonna be much sun in jan, yah good call on the tiki torches


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

Those little solar lights sound like a great idea for shoes. I don't have those at my house to experiment but I wonder how long you would need to leave them in the sun in order to play at night.
Last January we stayed at the camp just above Lava for 2 nights. We rowed across the river on our layover day and hiked to the top of Volcans Throne. Amazing views from the top but I will say it was weird rowing across the river and back right above the horizon line of Lava. Talk about Plan B!!!


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

I haven't ever used Tiki torches. Do they burn lamp oil? Great ideas.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

The Grand would be a sweet place to use a chainsaw seeing as how it's one of the few places left on the planet where you could actually get some real solitude. But fuck it, who doesn't like the sound of a motor running in one of the most spectacular canyons in the world. Noise and exhaust are awesome. Go for it. Have a great trip. Burn everything in sight. Why don't you just motor through the canyon as well. That way you won't have to spend as much time there and bother with getting cold, thus needing less firewood. Have a great trip.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

dd, we might have to stay above lava just like yer talkin about, sounds like fun. in 05 everyone just wanted to get it over with and run it. when I did MFS we started at marsh creek and camped above dagger falls, that was my most sober night of that trip. that would suck to run lava on a layover day, yah plan b. 

WHO THINKS THOSE SOLAR JAB IN THE GROUND STYLE LIGHTS WOULD WORK IN THE GRAND, TRYING TO CHARGE THEM IN FLAT WATER OR AT CAMP WHILE NOT BURNING TIKI OIL!!!!! OR JUST SAY SCREW IT AND USE MORE RELIABLE SOURCE OF LIGHTING, LIKE A BUNCH OF TIKI TORCHES! i HAVE PRIORITIES FOR THIS TRIP AND NIGHT TIME HORSESHOES AND MAYBE BOTCHE BALL IS AT THE TOP OF THAT LIST! 

OH AND HAS ANYONE EVER SEEN A GLOW IN THE DARK TOILET SEAT?


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

You FUNNY Mr.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

i THINK YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO BRING A CHAINSAW ALSO THINK ABOUT A LOG SPLITTER THEY ARE VERY FUEL EFFICIENT AND IMAGINE THE SWEET ECHO YOU'LL GET OFF THE CANYON WALLS WHEN THOSE HUGE LOGS SPLIT IN HALF. I THINK YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO TAKE A CHAIN SAW TO CUT DOWN TAMMIES. EVEN THOUGH THEY SMELL LIKE SHIT WHEN BURNING, I BET THEY ADD A NICE SMOKEY FLAVOR TO CHIKKIN!!


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

I am serious about the glow in the dark toilet seat!!


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

Buy unique toilet seats and glow in the dark toilet seats here!

There you go.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Adam, try this for your shoes and stakes.
Glow in the Dark Painting Techniques


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

1whitewattafoo said:


> WHO THINKS THOSE SOLAR JAB IN THE GROUND STYLE LIGHTS WOULD WORK IN THE GRAND, TRYING TO CHARGE THEM IN FLAT WATER OR AT CAMP WHILE NOT BURNING TIKI OIL!!!!! OR JUST SAY SCREW IT AND USE MORE RELIABLE SOURCE OF LIGHTING, LIKE A BUNCH OF TIKI TORCHES! i HAVE PRIORITIES FOR THIS TRIP AND NIGHT TIME HORSESHOES AND MAYBE BOTCHE BALL IS AT THE TOP OF THAT LIST!


Forget those jab in the ground solar. They are good for lighting a garden path, but that's it. I have some. They won't light up a "space". Tiki is a good idea except for they would always leak their fuel on boat since they don't seal the fuel in. Just bring a boatload of propane and lanterns and you can play under those lights if you want.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

ya tikis would leak, you would have to have a separate ammo can to keep them away from everything else. maybe we'll go with a deep cell marine battery and a ton of rechargable batterys for battery powered lanterns, but then after the trip we will have a shit ton of rechargable batteries left over. if you see my theme I'm kinda tryin to go green. but its not always the most affordable route to go.


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

*Tikis Leak*

Check out LED lanterns. They are really bright (with a white light, but whatever) and the LED lanterns I've seen (~$20) will burn for something like 300 hours on one set of 4 D batteries. No rechargeables needed.

As far as Tiki's go: they are okay, I have just never wanted to deal with their leaking. Classic scene this September at Redwall Cavern: TL from another trip says to me (TL), 

"Hey, are you guys leaking something?" 

I say, "Uh, maybe, why?"

"Well, my wife said she saw some oil or something washing up on the beach over there." He says with a gesture over his shoulder. 

"Oh, that's just XXXX, he was washing out his Tiki Rocket Box. No biggie, we'll try to keep it down. Hey, do you want a hit?", I say.

"No thanks. Where are you guys camping tonight?" he says.

Pretty classic Grand Canyon conversation.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

bummer, did you make him be the poo boat after that! thanks


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I am planning on having to empty the tiki torches each day and put the fuel back into the main fuel canister. Kinda sucks, but it should avoid spilling fuel everywhere - assuming I remember to pack a funnel. 

I also picked up some led battery powered x-mas style white string lights at Target today. $7 a string, fairly bright, runs on 4 AA's. Probably not great for shoes or boccie, but should be okay for cooking and food prep/dishes - or at least the bar area.

I leave in 6 days, put in on the 29th. I am getting super stoked.


----------



## 1whitewattafoo (Nov 25, 2007)

yah you are lovin life right now. good idea with the xmas style lighting.... have fun


----------

